# GMD-1 Diesels



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could obtain a scalable drawing of the three axle Flexicoil trucks used on the ElectroMotive GMD-1 diesels.
Thanks for any help you can provide.
Cheers.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a super detailed drawing, but it might get you started:

GMD1 drawing 

Scot


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Scot,
Thanks for the reply and the drawing you included.
I went over to the Canadian National maintenance facility this week and they were very helpful providing me with a locomotive drawing that I can scale. Unfortunately, they did not have any details of the flexicoil truck, they only keep data on what they own and operate.
I guess the next attempt will be to try EMD of GM and see if they still have anything.
Again thanks for your help.
Cheers.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Harvey, 

EMD was sold to Caterpillar not long ago. 

Bob C.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to be picky, they were built by GMD (General Motors Diesel Division in London, Ontario) and not EMD.

I have drawings of the two-axle trucks, from Canadian Railway Modeller, but none of the three-axle trucks.

You could try the CN Lines Yahoo! Group - [email protected]. Somebody there should be able to help.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Mark,
You're being picky at all, I knew they were built here in Canada for Canadian railways. I don't know that any went in to the US or other locations. There is one running around in Cuba, an ex CN unit but I'm not sure which one.
CNLines did two articles on these diesels and I currently have an order in for both issues, hopefully there will be something on the three axle trucks.
Thanks for your reply.
Cheers.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Being a uniquely Canadian model, made in Canada for Canadian railroads, the vast majority have all operated in.. Canada! 
but one or two have managed to sneak south of the border..
some quick googling brought up a few:

GMD-1 in Ohio 

GMD-1 in Washington state 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aft/121814/aff/8/GMD-1 in GeorgiaGMD-1 in Georgia


Scot


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Mark,
What I meant to say is that you are NOT being picky. I and I'm sure others appreciate your correction.
Thanks again.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome, Harvey. I'd still recommend joining the group and asking. You'll increase your chances hugely.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Well this weekend was fruitful. 
First I was able to enlarge a body drawing I obtained to 1:29 scale and then I was loaned a 1/4 scale drawing of the three axle Flexicoil truck. This drawing measures three feet by ten feet. I'm going to try and get it reduced to the scale I want otherwise I'll redraw it to scale.
After attending the Greater Edmonton Train Show on Saturday I went to a CN yard north of Fort Saskatchewan (Alberta) and found these little puppies doing their thing.
Just wonderful to see them still in action after fifty years.










Cheers.


----------



## NZRDa63 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Harvey, I'm also looking for a drawing of a 3 axle flexicoil truck. I've started building a EMD G-12 that has these type of trucks. They're A-1-A arrangement.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,
In regards to these trucks I do have a drawing which I've reduced as much as possible. I was hoping to get it down to 1:29 scale, but it's an original blueprint and the more I reduce it the worse it gets.
There are very few dimensions on the drawing, but if you want a copy I'll send you one. Send me your address in Private Messages.
The A-1-A trucks used by the NAR had a smaller centre wheel (unpowered) for load bearing on light (rough) rail. As I recall the drive wheels were 40" were as the centre was around 36"
Anyway, you're quite welcome to a copy of what I have.
Cheers.


----------

